# Petco Complement



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wow he looks great! And that's a good price too. How is Max about being groomed, does he mind it?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> wow he looks great! And that's a good price too. How is Max about being groomed, does he mind it?


Max seems to like the bath part, but he hates the hair dryer part--he does not like the noise. He is okay with the brushing, nails and ear cleaning. When he sees the blow dryer, he wants to leave.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

He's looking pretty skinny. Is Max not so max these days?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My gosh that coat is glorious.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> He's looking pretty skinny. Is Max not so max these days?



He has lost weight since you saw him last year. He has dropped 20 pounds overall. Still a big boy, though. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He looks wonderful. We just visited a new Unleashed by Petco and saw the employees disinfecting the self serve bath area. We may give that a try sometime.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very handsome boy!! I can almost smell that squeaky-clean dog scent from here! 

I took Chumlee to a self-service dog wash on Saturday and they have "happy hoodies" for dogs who don't like the sound of the dryer. Chum was pretty mellow after we put it on him (or maybe he was completely embarrassed


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

brianne said:


> Very handsome boy!! I can almost smell that squeaky-clean dog scent from here!
> 
> I took Chumlee to a self-service dog wash on Saturday and they have "happy hoodies" for dogs who don't like the sound of the dryer. Chum was pretty mellow after we put it on him (or maybe he was completely embarrassed


Great idea!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Max has a therapy visit tonight, so we needed him to get cleaned-up--bathed and brushed. I called our local Petco and I took him over about a half-hour later. The groomer did a great job, including his nails and ears, plus got him done in about an 1.5 hours, which is no small achievement when dealing with a big guy with a thick coat.
> 
> This is the second time in a row we have had a good experience at this store, plus the cost was only $38, including the extra $10 for express service. Here are a couple of pictures of the results.


Yea, Max looks Super Max to me. We have Petco in Virginia as well but they are a little further out for me. I take Bentley to Nature's Emporium and they do the bath, nails, and small trim for $45. He too does not like the dryer. I will do my own bath thing in warmer weather but Virginia is still crazy with the weather. Yesterday it was 75 and sunny. Tonight rain and mid 30's. Where is Spring?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Max is so gorgeous!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max looks so handsome. 

Petco did a great job on him and the price was great too.


----------



## Warbands (Apr 1, 2014)

I had been interested in what people thought of PetCo grooming. Especially out here in Orange County ( Irvine / Tustin ). Sounds like a good experience!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have wonderful experiences with Petsmart closest to our town... the groomer is SO helpful and even wants against shaving, furminators, etc with Goldens. Not all pet stores are bad grooms (; 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

We had amazing groomers at Petco in Oregon! Most fluffy coat I ever saw on Jack!
Max's coat is unreal! His feathering is so long and beautiful! Would love to give that one a hug!


----------



## GroomerJamie (Jun 15, 2014)

I work at a Petco. Have to say that price is pretty low! Our Golden Retriever haircuts start at $67. Baths start at $52. I guess it is different depending on the area. I am in Maryland. He looks lovely!


----------



## English Gracie (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful boy.


----------

